# Turkey Call



## goose21

Hey guys i want to get into turkey hunting and bought a mouth call. it is a Quaker Boy V-Cut and i cant use it for nothing. i sound horrible, any suggestions on how to use the call as far as making sounds with it. also can u recommend any other calls that i can use thanks


----------



## iwantabuggy

Usually there are instructions on the back of the package, I found those to be the most useful.....

Oh, Yeah, Keep practicing. It took me 3 years before I felt comfortable enough with a mouth call to try it in the field. Now it is my favorite method. (No hands required).


----------



## goosebusters2

Keep practicing it takes time, they best way to learn is to keep practicing. Quaker boy calls are nice I use them, but if your having trouble with the v-cut try a single or double reed. You can buy them in four packs, I suggest doing so then you can play around with them and see which one you like. 
Hunter specialties has a video collection called H.S Strut University pick up the one called mouth calling 101
If you can make noise you're half way there


----------



## mossy512

Keep practicing, get videos on instructions, read destructions on package, and did I say keep practicing. I use the Knight & Hale Fav four, comes with a 2, 3 & two 4 reed calls). For beginners I'd say stay with the 2 reed calls until you get comfortable with them then move up.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Practice, practice, practice.....you will drive people nuts but that is the only way. I would recomend using a single or double reed first and then move up. I right now have 6 mouth calls in my arsenal. Along with thre slates, 1 box, 1 push button, 6 strikers for my slates, and am working on a wing bone. You can never have too many calls. But if you are not getting the mouth call.....buy some of the easier ones and use them until you get the hang of the mouth call.

Chuck

PS I have only a month until I am hunting those strutin ol toms!!!!!


----------



## BBlead

the two calls that i would never leave home without would be a box call, and a slate call. I realize to use these it takes more movement, but i have had lots of success with both, i i think they sound the best.

Good luck with the long beards
:beer:


----------



## cut'em

the best advice I can give on a new call is loosen the edges of the call up. to do this simply chew on the sides to make the edges soft then it will fit with a better seal in the roof of your mouth. a new call out of the package usually takes an hour or so till it soft enough to perform well. sounds crazy but it works don't worry about breaking down the material it's pretty tough stuff.


----------



## mossy512

I just bought a set of K&H Spit'n Image, I'll let you know about them as soon as I play with them a little. They look like they're going to be great, pack says they are cut so the 2 reed can sound like a 3 reed and the 3 reed can sound like a 4 reed. Like I said I'll let you know after I play with them.


----------



## SwampCat

You're best bet is a beginner's call; the boxcall. You'll be forced to quit calling when the time gets critical. After some experience, get the mouthcalls. Mouthcalls are for advanced callers who know when to call and more important, when the shut-up and make the gobbler hunt the hen....


----------



## cut'em

Never shut up!!!! soft purrs


----------



## Ed Blankinship

SwampCat has it... Toss that mouth call and go to a box call and maybe a good slate. Those two should do everything you need to do. Of course later you may wish to graduate to the very best call which I consider to be the wingbone....

Good luck with those birds.

Ed


----------

